# problem after reset



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

This morning I reset my computer and now when I go to download the driver for my US Robotics fax modem USR5637, I'm getting blocked because it says there's a trojan. I've had this modem for years and never had this problem when resetting or reinstalling or even upgrading OS. I'm attaching the screen shot. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try using this URL: USRobotics Support and state the problem. I'm just guessing your fax modem is too old for Windows 10. Maybe you were using it in Compatibility Mode.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Corday.

Actually, I've used it with windows 10 since 10 came out. However, just found out that I no longer need to download the driver from US Robotics (checked device manager says the driver is there -- never was plug and play before). So I guess and hope that it will work the next time I fax something.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would do a test fax now Before you actually need to fax


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

oscer1 said:


> I would do a test fax now Before you actually need to fax


Thank you oscer1

The only problem with that is all my faxes are business and I don't want to fax unnecessary fax when everyone is so short staffed these days.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

You could do this Easily test your fax machine or fax software


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just fax "This is a test. Please don't reply." If your machine says it went, it went.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks Corday and oscer1


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you still need to download the driver with Firefox, try these things How to Fix SSL_ERROR_RX_RECORD_TOO_LONG


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you -- spunk.funk

It's working


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you got it sorted.


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

tierra said:


> This morning I reset my computer and now when I go to download the driver for my US Robotics fax modem USR5637, I'm getting blocked because it says there's a trojan. I've had this modem for years and never had this problem when resetting or reinstalling or even upgrading OS. I'm attaching the screen shot. Not sure what to do.


This modem is what, 25 years old or more?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

It's a couple of years old or so. Looks like this:



https://www.usr.com/files/9316/1903/2152/5637-ds.pdf


----------



## pbug56 (Sep 20, 2008)

It does say Win 10 compatibility. But other specs (ignoring form factor) look right out of the 1980's, about the last time I saw any USR products out there. But hey, if it works, great!


----------

